# Most dramatic urban views?



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

wow...Athens must have about 5 mio people or so...it looks huuge!!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Another serious thread turned into a complete picture orgy. 

This seems to happen to a lot of threads on SSC


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Methinks the lesser cities of Mumbai, Sao Paolo or Mexico City win this one.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sao Paulo looks huge and impressive from the upper floors of a skyscraper. Aerials would probably be awesome.


----------



## thf5007 (Apr 19, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> New York from the approach to the Lincoln Tunnel on the Jersey side is quite amazing as well.


The view of midtown from the Queens Midtown Tunnel is also quite impressive.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When I was in Manila weeks back, I had the chance to visit *Timberland Heights*, a residential/farming community on the mountains of San Mateo, Rizal.

This is the view


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Taken by Cunning Linguist (I think)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

OMH said:


> wow...Athens must have about 5 mio people or so...it looks huuge!!


the official poulation is 3.5 million, the unofficial is 5 million. Basically the city is crammed onto a small plain hemmed in by mountains on all sides and punctuated by steep hills. From the satellite picture you can see where the city has 'broken through' the mountains in the NW and is starting to suburbanise and create satellites all the way to and up the coast.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Istanbul is another city with an amazing views.



















Naples is also stunning with Vesuvius looming over it.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

gladisimo said:


> Another serious thread turned into a complete picture orgy.
> 
> This seems to happen to a lot of threads on SSC


You just wouldn't expect lots of pictures on a thread about dramatic views, would you. :lol: :nuts:


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

Does anybody have some nice pano pics of Tokyo, NYC, Franfurt, Dubai, Melbourne, Sydney or Shanghai?
If so post them here!


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> Taken by Cunning Linguist (I think)


omg..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/nuts2.gif
:nuts:..crazy pic!!just looks awesome!,the best pic that i saw here!!


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio is very impressive!!!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

How about LA at night from the surrounding mountains?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

^^ I was just going to say that... or even flying into LA at night is just spectacular.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Jaeger said:


> You just wouldn't expect lots of pictures on a thread about dramatic views, would you. :lol: :nuts:


Well it started out as people talking about how it feels to look at the city in a certain way. Like driving through some tunnel and emerging from it, etc. etc.

Then people just started posting a bunch of pictures from the air, etc. etc.

Turns into another show us your skyline and how great it is thread. hno:

And people flooding it with like 8 or 10 huge pictures, etc etc...

lol, i dunno, it'd be interesting to see some variety, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

gladisimo said:


> Well it started out as people talking about how it feels to look at the city in a certain way. Like driving through some tunnel and emerging from it, etc. etc.
> 
> Then people just started posting a bunch of pictures from the air, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of variety, there are pics from all over the world, and everyone is free to post pics of their cities and other cities views which they find dramatic, stunning or beautiful.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

* bump**


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

I think this is the best thread I've ever seen.


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Melbourne


----------



## bryson662001 (Nov 3, 2005)

One of the most impresive sights I can remember is Naples, sprawling off to the horizon, viewed from an elevated freeway with highrise office buildings in the distance. Impressive because it was so unexpected.



Jaeger said:


> Naples is also stunning with Vesuvius looming over it.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

This was the views from my hotel rooms in *Tokyo*... :drool:




























And here's the view from my room in *Osaka*..











I love Japan!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

edit


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

edit2


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

edit3


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

edit5


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

editedit


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

editeditedit


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

....


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

....


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

...


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

...


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

...


----------



## bryson662001 (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG......it is hard to believe that is even real. I would be intimidated to venture out into that. How would you find your way back?


Mr_Denmark said:


> This was the views from my hotel rooms in *Tokyo*... :drool:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City at night:


^^CUTE little Tokyo


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

JFK to Downtown NYC - there are just too much skyscrapers
DGIA to Downtown Paris - too much European architectures


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

bryson662001 said:


> OMG......it is hard to believe that is even real. I would be intimidated to venture out into that. How would you find your way back?


Tokyo is actually quite easy to fin your way around..

We btw stayed at the New Hankyy hotel - you could see it from pretty far away as it was one of the tallest ones along the river..

http://images.travelnow.com/hotels/TYO_NHAN-exter-1.jpg
( the top floor ( 38th ) of the "small" tower )


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Some random views from the city with the most impressive urban views on the planet. Photography by myself.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

nothing


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

The thread asks for amaizing urban views. Why do so many people take that to mean they can post the entire contents of their F****** hard drive? This thread is almost undreadable now andcompletely unrepresentative of the original pupose.


----------



## bryson662001 (Nov 3, 2005)

Octoman said:


> The thread asks for amaizing urban views. Why do so many people take that to mean they can post the entire contents of their F****** hard drive? This thread is almost undreadable now andcompletely unrepresentative of the original pupose.


I think it was an innocent mistake but your right.....it really sucks. At least you won't ever have to plan a trip to Sao Paulo.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Shanghai


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

scary fireworks, London New Years Eve 2006 
watch it the WHOLE way through n youll see what I mean the second half, from about 0400 is just gobsmacking


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

^ Fantastic picture of Shanghai..



Octoman said:


> The thread asks for amaizing urban views. Why do so many people take that to mean they can post the entire contents of their F****** hard drive? This thread is almost undreadable now andcompletely unrepresentative of the original pupose.


I agree. There is no harm in posting one or two, even five (although most of these are just rehashing the same picture over and over again), but what's the fucking deal with some posters who decide to post about 100 pictures of their hometown?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Octoman said:


> The thread asks for amaizing urban views. Why do so many people take that to mean they can post the entire contents of their F****** hard drive? This thread is almost undreadable now andcompletely unrepresentative of the original pupose.


The moment people started posting aerial pics instead of real urban views this thread was doomed anyways.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> ^ Fantastic picture of Shanghai..
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. There is no harm in posting one or two, even five (although most of these are just rehashing the same picture over and over again), but what's the fucking deal with some posters who decide to post about 100 pictures of their hometown?


It is not 100 photos neither my hometown!!! And Chinese cities are mostely represented by slow opening imagesfromspammer with 250 or more photos!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

eklips said:


> The moment people started posting aerial pics instead of real urban views this thread was doomed anyways.


Isn't it urban to look out of a plane window and see a never ending concrete jungle!!!!???? :lol:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

All photos deleted. None of them is on my hard disc and I won't make thesame mistake again search photos to share with unfriendly people like you!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> Isn't it urban to look out of a plane window and see a never ending concrete jungle!!!!???? :lol:


look at the first post and all the examples that have been given, none of them are aerial views.

We all can post awsome photos taken from a plane, the whole point of this thread here is about viewpoints.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing view of Budapest from Gellert hill


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cuzco*


















*Lima*





































In South America Buenos Aires, Santiago, Rio, Quito, Recife, Cartagena, Bogota, Valparaiso, etc. Also have excellent vistas.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Bump***

Cuzco looks fantastic


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

One of my favourites has to be Montreal as seen from Mount Royal:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Montreal_Twilight_Panorama_2006.jpg


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

São Paulo from the top of its buildings


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

amongst all of that i only noticed 3 buildings that looked nice / unique, what a waste.


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

rio de janeiro from sugarloaf:










[my picture]


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Mmmm... there's two good vantage point in Edmonton:

Telus Plaza North - looking down Jasper Avenue. 

J.R. Shaw School of Business - looks over the skyline from the north and has the entire skyline, stretching from Commonwealth Stadium in the East to the old Brewery in the West. Further west, you can see the Galaxyland structure of West Edmonton Mall. Also, with the view, you get to see the Armoury (one of the finest pieces of Edwardian red-brick architecture), the Royal Alexandra Hospital and the dotting small cathedrals on the north end.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

cardiff said:


> amongst all of that i only noticed 3 buildings that looked nice / unique, what a waste.


It depends on what do you mean by "nice / unique".

It´s a matter of taste, not waste.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Montréal's? The Chalet, East-end, and Westmound lookouts.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

cardiff said:


> amongst all of that i only noticed 3 buildings that looked nice / unique, what a waste.


What's a waste? I don't find buildings serving a residential / commercial purpose to be a waste...the world is more than just eyecandy you know!

Btw, Sao Paulo pics were stunning


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

edit


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

i prefer living in my own house but of course with some buildings in some parts


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry its just depressing entering cities like these with high rises as they are indicative of the poor and crime and dirt in the UK. Really spoilled Shanghai for me seeing all these as you enter the city, also Bilbao is the same. Hong Kongs location made up for it as they were dispersed in groups and they didnt seem as gruby or uniformed. Just boring no thinking in the designs that IMO are a waste of space. Of course the UK equivalent is identicate houses but these are more desirable to apartments and have gardens etc. in safer neighbourhoods.


----------

